# The Voice 2014 Spring Season



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Glad it's back. More glad that Shakira and Usher are back.

Looks like Shakira and Blake have a little something going this year. 

It sometimes amazes me when no chairs turn, then even more so when someone I think is lousy all 4 chairs turn. Bad ears I guess, too many years working in a data center.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Some great talent so far. I am excited for this season.
I wish they would cut down on the interactions between the judges though. A little is fine, but when it reaches the minutes mark it is too much.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Yeah, some of the singers were very good last night. The blues girl at the end was fabulous.

It's a whole different show when Shakira and Usher are willing to trade wisecracks with Blake and Adam. 

Just like last year, I do not miss Christina or Ceelo at all.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm surprised that NBC continued to publish "Blake's" and "Adam's" live tweets. I didn't see any explanation during the show, but supposedly that was Adam taking over Blake's twitter account, and vice versa.

http://tv.yahoo.com/blogs/tv-news/a...tter-accounts--hilarity-ensues-044722286.html

For what it's worth, I think I was right on with the judges last night, at least in terms of how many chairs turned.

The only no-chair-turns that I recall were the 16 year old (needed way more development time, especially learning breath control) and the girl who did the Labrinth/Emeli Sande "Beneath Your Beautiful" song. Were there any others? (TV Line says there was one more, but I don't recall who.)


----------



## shoek (Jan 23, 2002)

Ceelo is not coming back to The Voice, and Xtina is expecting again, so perhaps a new set of coaches for the alternating seasons is coming?

http://www.today.com/entertainment/ceelo-green-says-hes-not-coming-back-voice-2D12136706


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I'm surprised that NBC continued to publish "Blake's" and "Adam's" live tweets. I didn't see any explanation during the show, but supposedly that was Adam taking over Blake's twitter account, and vice versa.


You must have missed the little blurb on the screen that explained they had "taken over each other's twitter accounts" for the night.

That opening number where they were singing each other's songs, was awesome!


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Shakira is hot.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Agree with it being better with Shakira and Usher.

Agree with the last girl being awesome.

Agree that there was something posted about Blake and Adam taking over each others twitter account.

Guess I'm just in an agreeable mood.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

andyw715 said:


> Shakira is hot.


Damn ... how can I not agree with this!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

andyw715 said:


> Shakira is hot.


Molten.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm annoyed. I was using my new Roamio for the first time so I had it set to record HD for the first time in my life and there was something wrong with the feed so I missed the whole beginning of the show. I got home midway through and watched the SD version.

I wanted to see the opening number.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Hot4Bo said:


> I'm annoyed. I was using my new Roamio for the first time so I had it set to record HD for the first time in my life and there was something wrong with the feed so I missed the whole beginning of the show. I got home midway through and watched the SD version.
> 
> I wanted to see the opening number.


Check the Voice website. I saw the number on the web a few days ago so I know it is out there.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

pmyers said:


> That opening number where they were singing each other's songs, was awesome!


I agree. Very fun!

I was surprised that Shakira did the best job, singing Blake's song. Almost as surprisingly, Usher did the worst of the coaches, doing the Maroon 5 song. It sounded like he came in off the beat, and after a bit it sounded like they ended up potting Adam's levels up to help Usher out.



Maui said:


> Check the Voice website. I saw the number on the web a few days ago so I know it is out there.


http://www.nbc.com/the-voice/video/...ine-and-blake-shelton-premiere-medley/2748179


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Oh, and FWIW, from what I read, Christina Grimmie is a bit of a ringer. She's represented by CAA, has an EP out now, has toured extensively with Selena Gomez, and appeared on the Disney Channel and Disney.com.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

As seems to be normal for this show, the Tuesday blinds are rather meh compared to Monday's ones. None of them did much for me tonight.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I was surprised to see that last gal go to team Blake.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I was surprised to see that last gal go to team Blake.


Me too. 
There seems to be a lot of really great talent so far.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Last night's episode was another *meh* episode. Only the last performer is really going to be a serious contender, and there were some downright awful singers that the fortunately presented in montage format.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Really wish each coach was so isolated that they couldn't see the other coaches and whether they have or have not pressed their button.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> Really wish each coach was so isolated that they couldn't see the other coaches and whether they have or have not pressed their button.


Yeah, that is weird that sometimes they are waiting for one of the other judges before they push their own. I don't get that. If you like them, push your button.

This would also eliminate the annoying "I don't know why I didn't push my button - I am kicking myself" comments from the judges.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

And the way Blake looks to his left, with his face almost off the chair, I bet he is looking...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> Really wish each coach was so isolated that they couldn't see the other coaches and whether they have or have not pressed their button.


+1 that would be great


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I can't begin to imagine how boring the show would be in these early stages if the coaches were isolated from each other.

From a strategy standpoint, there may be someone with whom you are on the fence, and don't want to be "stuck" with them if you're the only one to turn. If one of the others feels good enough about them to turn, at least you're not hanging out there by yourself.

This is a bit of a game show, too, and I wouldn't want to see the game play aspect of it removed.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Not isolated, just have walls that come up when they are singing, when the song is over, the walls fall down, you still have all the banter you have now. 
And tuff if they are on the fence, either push it or don't.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> I can't begin to imagine how boring the show would be in these early stages if the coaches were isolated from each other.
> 
> *From a strategy standpoint, there may be someone with whom you are on the fence, and don't want to be "stuck" with them if you're the only one to turn*. If one of the others feels good enough about them to turn, at least you're not hanging out there by yourself.
> 
> This is a bit of a game show, too, and I wouldn't want to see the game play aspect of it removed.


I don't get the bolded. A coach should turn if the want the person on their team ... period.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> ]Not isolated, just have walls that come up when they are singing, when the song is over, the walls fall down, you still have all the banter you have now. [/B]
> And tuff if they are on the fence, either push it or don't.


Exactly.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I like that they are not seperated. They definitely play games with each other, pretending they will hit the button, trying to convince another coach to push the button, etc.

I even liked Usher's trick the other night when he was sitting back in his chair seemingly uninterested and then actually pushing the button at the last second with his foot.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> JLucPicard said:
> 
> 
> > I can't begin to imagine how boring the show would be in these early stages if the coaches were isolated from each other.
> ...


The coaches could play it safe and just pick the people they want, but they tend to go out on a limb and try to get performers that the other coaches want. Each coach tends to listen for or hear different things. So coach "A" is sitting there, thinking the performer is almost there and then when coast "B" spins, "A" figures that coach "B" found something different then what "A" was already considering and that puts them over the top so they hit the button.



Maui said:


> I like that they are not seperated. They definitely play games with each other, pretending they will hit the button, trying to convince another coach to push the button, etc.
> 
> I even liked Usher's trick the other night when he was sitting back in his chair seemingly uninterested and then actually pushing the button at the last second with his foot.


I think that's why they go a bit into the performance and then all cascade one right after the other. They are hoping to go to the end and snipe the performer but once another coach goes, they have to jump right in after.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Maui said:


> I like that they are not seperated. They definitely play games with each other, pretending they will hit the button, trying to convince another coach to push the button, etc.
> 
> I even liked Usher's trick the other night when he was sitting back in his chair seemingly uninterested and then actually pushing the button at the last second with his foot.


This ... it helps make this part of the show my favorite.(Blinds)


----------



## Ibanez (Nov 22, 2013)

I can't believe I can watch a singing show all the way through without FF. The chemistry between them is so funny!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wasn't sure about a one-hour show where each coach only had one slot left, but I found last night's show very entertaining. Love the dynamic of these four coaches!

Not sure I have any favorites yet. I found out at work yesterday that the rocker girl that Blake picked up early on is someone who went to school with one of my cow-orkers.

Battle rounds begin next week!


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I'll miss the blinds.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Blinds are done! Now things should start getting interesting...

I forget how this works... At what point in the competition are the eliminations controlled by America's vote?


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Blind auditions - Battle rounds - Knockout rounds - Live performances and public voting.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Of all the phases of the competition, I like the Battle Rounds the best.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

The Battle Rounds are the point where they usually start to lose me.
Thank goodness for TiVo. I can't imagine having to watch all that live.

I just FF to the songs themselves. For some reason all the mentoring just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Can't find a better place to share this... This is from the Voice in Italy...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

That is so weird. I mean, I know that "The Voice" is a franchised show, and we weren't even the first to have it... but it just is so weird to see it from other countries/regions and have it look virtually identical to the The Voice we see here on US television.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

It is odd how thier chairs turn the opposite way.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

For me the strongest teams are

1- Shakira
2- Adam
3- Blake 
4- Usher


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Wow. I actually thought it was Blake in first, Adam in second, and Shakira/Usher tied for "meh."


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Some really great talent this season... My daughter and I are watching (she's been a HUGE Grimmie fan for the last few years)...

Even though the talent is pretty darn good, we have called almost every elimination in the playoffs so far...

Fun to watch with my daughter who is HEAVILY invested in Christina Grimmie...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh... And shouldn't the "steal" be renamed to a "save"?

Are you really stealing someone if they've already been tossed aside?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I love this show, but I find that I prefer to fast forward through the training sessions so that I hear the songs "fresh" when they really perform them.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I love this show, but I find that I prefer to fast forward through the training sessions so that I hear the songs "fresh" when they really perform them.


me too


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I love this show, but I find that I prefer to fast forward through the training sessions so that I hear the songs "fresh" when they really perform them.


Don't we all do that?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yup, I've taken to deliberately being at least a day behind, then zipping through everything except the performance and the critiques from the coaches that follow. There's an amazing amount of filler on this show.

And speaking of things that annoy about this show... the swaybots. Who invited them over from American Idol? Ugh. Glad to see Blake giving some crap about the swaybots and their terrifically horrible rhythm.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Ya, I laughed out loud when he said that.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

IIRC, last week on the previews, it showed Adam basically yelling at one of his people who didn't prepare for the performance. But it was nowhere on last nights show. Am I remembering correctly?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought I remember seeing Adam scolding someone, and I didn't see it last night, but I FF through all but the performances and the critiques like the others, so I didn't think too much about it when I didn't see it. I couldn't remember the context and whether it happened in the lead up to the performance or not.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> Oh... And shouldn't the "steal" be renamed to a "save"?
> 
> Are you really stealing someone if they've already been tossed aside?


Huge pet peeve of mine. Plus when the "save" happens, Carson freaks out like it's the second coming of Christ!



pmyers said:


> I love this show, but I find that I prefer to fast forward through the training sessions so that I hear the songs "fresh" when they really perform them.


Same here. I don't watch anything but the performance. If I don't care about the song or the artist, I skip through the critique too.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Is it just me, or does Usher's entire team seem to lag behind almost everyone else. The other coaches were turning away talent this week that would have moved on if they had been on Usher's team ... imo.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> For me the strongest teams are
> 
> 1- Shakira
> 2- Adam
> ...





LoadStar said:


> Wow. I actually thought it was Blake in first, Adam in second, and Shakira/*Usher tied for "meh."*


Looks like it's not just me.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

This season is Delvin or Sassanda's to lose.
I'm team Delvin myself because he's local .


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> This season is Delvin or Sassanda's to lose.
> I'm team Delvin myself because he's local .


For me, the top two are Sisaundra and Audra, followed closely by Delvin. Audra has a very studio-ready voice, and is a country artist with crossover potential, sort of the same vein as past winner Cassadee Pope.

Both Sisaundra and Delvin are very similar; they both have huge voices and put heart and soul into their singing.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> I thought I remember seeing Adam scolding someone, and I didn't see it last night, but I FF through all but the performances and the critiques like the others, so I didn't think too much about it when I didn't see it. I couldn't remember the context and whether it happened in the lead up to the performance or not.


I don't remember the exact quote in the preview, but I caught it in the actual episode. It was completely taken out of context in the preview, they chopped the rest of the sentence out which basically negated what you thought it meant in the preview.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> For me, the top two are Sisaundra and Audra, followed closely by Delvin. Audra has a very studio-ready voice, and is a country artist with crossover potential, sort of the same vein as past winner Cassadee Pope.
> 
> Both Sisaundra and Delvin are very similar; they both have huge voices and put heart and soul into their singing.


Huh, I'll give you Sisaundra and Audra, because I pretty much agree there. Delvin? Hell, I thought he should have been eliminated last night, although there were some pretty weak performances.

Personally I think it's Sisaundra's to win if she can connect with the audience adequately (and if she drops all the excessive runs she likes to do, which she managed to do for the playoff round).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, to be fair, I didn't see Tuesday's episode yet.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Me neither


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

gschrock said:


> I don't remember the exact quote in the preview, but I caught it in the actual episode. It was completely taken out of context in the preview, they chopped the rest of the sentence out which basically negated what you thought it meant in the preview.


I still had the episode on my 2nd Tivo, and in the preview the announcer said "But one artist collapses under pressure..." Direct quote. And it specifically said it was "next week". A little false advertising there, NBC.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

gschrock said:


> Huh, I'll give you Sisaundra and Audra, because I pretty much agree there. Delvin? *Hell, I thought he should have been eliminated last night,* although there were some pretty weak performances.
> 
> Personally I think it's Sisaundra's to win if she can connect with the audience adequately (and if she drops all the excessive runs she likes to do, which she managed to do for the playoff round).


You might be mixing up your dudes. Delvin performed on Monday night and is on Adam's team.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Lets recap the teams:

SHAKIRA
Tess Boyer
Kristen Merlin
Dani Moz

ADAM
Delvin Choice
Christina Grimmie
Kat Perkins

BLAKE
Sisaundra Lewis
Audra McLaughlin
Jake Worthington

USHER
Josh Kaufman
Bria Kelly
TJ Wilkins

IMO, Adam has the strongest team overall, but Sisaundra is a powerhouse. The only ones i think who have no shot of winning are Jake, Kristen, and Tess.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I have to agree (espcially seeing his team alone on their own night) that Usher has the weakest of the four teams.

For my own reasons I am not a fan of Adam's team (and nothing against Adam).

I am not at all a Delvin Choice fan - he just doesn't do it for me. And Kat with her mouth hardware just ruins it for me - and I think there are much better singers than her.

At this point, I kind of see it as Sisaundra's to lose, but you never know when America starts to vote (and my favorites usually come up a bit short in the fan voting anyway). I'm a bit surprised that Jake is still around, but I do like him.

Based on my taste, I'd rank the teams: Blake, Shakira, Adam, Usher.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> You might be mixing up your dudes. Delvin performed on Monday night and is on Adam's team.


No, definitely Delvin I'm thinking of, just apparently had nights mixed up a little.

I tend to think Blake has the strongest team, although Jake isn't going to last (although I'll admit, the playoff round was his best performance). I'd probably lean towards Shakira next, with Adam and Usher being about equal. Usher's was pretty weak going into the playoff, but is somewhat better by eliminating people (although I don't think I would have kept TJ myself, but neither of the two he eliminated really did anything to say they should stay either).


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

gschrock said:


> No, definitely Delvin I'm thinking of, just apparently had nights mixed up a little.
> 
> I tend to think Blake has the strongest team, *although Jake isn't going to last (although I'll admit, the playoff round was his best performance)*. I'd probably lean towards Shakira next, with Adam and Usher being about equal. Usher's was pretty weak going into the playoff, but is somewhat better by eliminating people (although I don't think I would have kept TJ myself, but neither of the two he eliminated really did anything to say they should stay either).


totally agree with the bolded. I thought that was the best Jake has sounded all season ... and he still won't last long.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I think having Audra sing Juice Newton was a bad song choice... She's a much better singer than what that song demonstrated... I hope America doesn't punish her for that...

I don't think Jake survives this week's cuts...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Sure took them long enough to get another Mic out to Kristen.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Sure took them long enough to get another Mic out to Kristen.


Which was a shame because I thought she was really good last night.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Maui said:


> Which was a shame because I thought she was really good last night.


Yeah... I hope she is safe this week... She could have just stopped, but she kept on going... It's live TV...what else should she have done? I don't think they go over risk management and mitigation before these sessions, so I doubt she had any idea what to do...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I think the bottom 3 were a good pick. I didn't tweet for any of them.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

MikeekiM said:


> I think having Audra sing Juice Newton was a bad song choice... She's a much better singer than what that song demonstrated... I hope America doesn't punish her for that...
> 
> *I don't think Jake survives this week's cuts..*.


I saw it differently. While I don't think he is a very strong singer, I thought he did enough to save himself. It started out weak, but it really kicked in.

I thought the 2 that got the boot were the worst 2.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I think the bottom 3 were a good pick. I didn't tweet for any of them.


My wife and I had the 2 that got booted in the bottom, but we couldn't figure out who the 3rd one might be.

In hindsight, the song choice for Tess was pretty bad.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I was sad to see Dani go because I think she's gorgeous, but I cannot disagree with the two that went home. They were the right choice.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

And what's up with Shakira lyp-synching? Pretty lame imo.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> And what's up with Shakira lyp-synching? Pretty lame imo.


Yeah, it was really obvious she was lip syncing the middle parts of the song.

I would have rather seen the country guy go home than the blonde girl, but was glad about the other guy. I never liked his style... I didn't even listen to him sing this week.

My favorite is the little YouTube girl.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> And what's up with Shakira lyp-synching? Pretty lame imo.


Boy is she ever beautiful, although I could not identify a single song she sings.

I can't believe she lip-synched on a singing show. It would be different if it were a nighttime talk show or something.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

The only Shakira song I know is the hips don't lie one.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Any thoughts on last night? I think Tess is gone, possibly Jake or Audra. And I think it was crappy of Adam to try and sabotage Bria Kelly. Right now, I think Sisaundra or Chirstina will win it all, but I'm pulling for Kat.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

so did Blake really tweet out Adam's phone number?


----------



## JoeA90 (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah I think he actually did! Pretty funny really


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm sure it's a real phone number, but it's almost certainly just a burner phone that they setup just for the twitter gag.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> Any thoughts on last night? I think Tess is gone, possibly Jake or Audra. And I think it was crappy of Adam to try and sabotage Bria Kelly. Right now, I think Sisaundra or Chirstina will win it all, but I'm pulling for Kat.


I thought his critique of Bria was spot on. She has lost her way and will be singing for the save tonight. Usher hasn't been much help to her.

Bottom 3 will be Tess, Bria, and probably Delvin or maybe Sisaundra. Tess is out the door for sure.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Grimmie's performance last night was a star turn. I also LOVE Kristin Merlin's voice.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I really thought Christina Grimme stole the show last night. I thought she was great!
Audra was also very good. 

We had a weather alert and I completely missed Kats performance. 

I love the song Oh Sherrie, but it seemed like a strange song choice for Sisaundra.

I think Bria is gone, even her coach did not give her much praise.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Can't believe Jake was saved over Kat. That's just country folks voting just because. The other two I felt belonged in the bottom based on their performance on Monday.

Thankfully the tweets saved Kat.

Another week with Usher and Shakira losing an artist.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Bria is great at what she does but she seems like a one trick pony. I think it was good that Usher tried to push her out of her zone, but I dunno if that was the right song choice. It was just an ok performance.

Not surprised that Kat was saved of those 3, she is definitely the best of them. She is also kind of a one trick pony, and Adam did the same thing with her this week... luckily for her it turned out better than Bria. 

Still rooting for Christina.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Bria is only in high school, and tonight it showed. I liked her, loved her voice, but when the pressure mounted, she wasn't able to deliver her best. I really like Kat. I hope she stays: IMO, Jake and Blake's other girl (not Sisaundra) are worse. 

What I'm liking about this season is the level of talent. There are no clear winners at this point like previous years.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I really can't believe Jake is still in it. I have enjoyed a couple of his performances, but none of them have wowed me. Bria, on the other hand is a great singer in my opinion. Maybe I am biased because her genre interests me more than Jake's. I would be more apt to buy an album from her than him. The others I agree with pretty much.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> IMO, Jake and Blake's other girl (not Sisaundra) are worse.


Really, I thought Audra did really well this week.

Kat definitely deserved the save based on last nights performance.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I fast forward through Jake and Audra all the time... I just can't stand that type of country singing. Especially Audra and whatever that technique is where you slide your way into a note rather than just hitting it.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

laria said:


> I fast forward through Jake and Audra all the time... I just can't stand that type of country singing. Especially Audra and whatever that technique is where you slide your way into a note rather than just hitting it.


Yodeling?


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

laria said:


> Bria is great at what she does but she seems like a one trick pony. I think it was good that Usher tried to push her out of her zone, but I dunno if that was the right song choice. It was just an ok performance.
> 
> Not surprised that Kat was saved of those 3, she is definitely the best of them. She is also kind of a one trick pony, and Adam did the same thing with her this week... luckily for her it turned out better than Bria.
> 
> Still rooting for Christina.


Did Usher pick that song for Bria or did she pick it herself?

I love that I hear Janice Joplin in her voice and I'm sad to see her go.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I got the impression that Usher picked it, because he kept talking about showing other parts of her voice. Maybe they picked it together... he seemed to be the driving force for showing other facets of her singing though. I think she would just sing Janis Joplin and Heart every show if she could.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Can't believe Jake was saved over Kat. That's just country folks voting just because. The other two I felt belonged in the bottom based on their performance on Monday.
> 
> Thankfully the tweets saved Kat.
> 
> Another week with Usher and Shakira losing an artist.


I had Bria and Tess picked as bottom 3 (easy enough to do) - but was unsure about the third. I initially thought Kat might be in trouble simply because she went first but dismissed that notion after looking at the iTunes charts. She was the 4th highest one there (after Grimmie, Kristen, and Audra) and was way higher than Delvin and Sisaundra (who both barely cracked the top 100).

Going early really does hurt with phone votes imo, and going late helps.

Was positive Kat would get the save and it wasn't close.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> Bria is only in high school, and tonight it showed. I liked her, loved her voice, but when the pressure mounted, she wasn't able to deliver her best. I really like Kat. I hope she stays: IMO, Jake and Blake's other girl (not Sisaundra) are worse.
> 
> What I'm liking about this season is the level of talent. There are no clear winners at this point like previous years.


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J54o2wcAsP0[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KPophGtFbM[/media]

This wasn't close to one of her best - but Cassadee Pope's version shows how much song choice matters. It's a pop song and in her wheelhouse. Bad choice for Bria. Of course, Cassadee is a better singer overall anyways - so that makes a difference too.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> ...And I think it was crappy of Adam to try and sabotage Bria Kelly...


I don't consider constructive criticism, trying to sabotage somebody. I'd much rather hear a judge do that, than just say nice things about their journey (Shakira).

I really can't believe that Jake is in this competition (other than just crazy loyal country music fans). I really haven't enjoyed one song he's done and I enjoy country music.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

The thing about Bria is that she didn't improve as the season went on. I fault Usher for that.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

Draco malfoy.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I thought the duet with Blake was a selfish song selection... Blake has plenty of time in the spotlight, and this was a chance to give his guest some airtime... She ended up playing backup singer for most of the song (OK...not most...all of the song)...

I understand if that's the way the song is sung... That being said, they should have either rearranged the song so that she got some time in the limelight, or choose another song...

I am sure her friends and family were watching... I thought the song choice (or arrangement) was disrespectful...

Am I the only one?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

It isnt a duet per say, it's "featuring" Gwen. It's his current single off his no. 1 album. I'm sure her family and friends are just fine with it.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> It isnt a duet per say, it's "featuring" Gwen. It's his current single off his no. 1 album. I'm sure her family and friends are just fine with it.


Ah... I didn't realize that it was his current single/hit...

In that context, it makes sense that he is singing the song (and in the published arrangement)...

For the uninformed (like me), it just seemed odd to have her come as his guest, and get such a small role in the performance...

I get it now though...


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Glad Kat was saved but imo it was dumb they even had a "bottom 4" and she had to sing for her life. She was 13 (behind only Josh and Christina) on iTunes and number one on iTunes rock charts. I think the gap between her and number 5 was likely quite large.

Somehow Jake got voted in to the top 4 even though his iTune numbers were paltry compared to Josh, Christina, Kat, and Kristen.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Sometimes I wonder if the judges are listening to the same songs I am. I thought that Daft Punk rendition was terrible, but once again she pulled out a Heart song and got herself saved because it's like the only thing that she sounds good singing. Maybe she needs to start a Heart cover band. 

I don't think that the iTunes chart is a very good representation of how popular someone might be. I am sure there are a lot of people who would vote for someone but not buy a song. I would never buy any of these songs on iTunes, but if I ever actually watched it live, I would probably vote.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

danielhart said:


> Glad Kat was saved but imo it was dumb they even had a "bottom 4" and she had to sing for her life. She was 13 (behind only Josh and Christina) on iTunes and number one on iTunes rock charts. I think the gap between her and number 5 was likely quite large.
> 
> Somehow Jake got voted in to the top 4 even though his iTune numbers were paltry compared to Josh, Christina, Kat, and Kristen.


Was hard to guess who would be in the top when so many did softer type songs. The only two I "knew" were Christina in the top and Sissaundra in the bottom. Can't believe Jake was in the top. He doesn't deserve it imo. Hell, the country folks should have gotten behind Audra. She was better.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Yeah, I'm not really sure what people see in Jake. Although his song choice was better this week... I actually listened to most of it. 

Maybe most people are like my mom... she doesn't listen to country music at all, but she likes him apparently because he has a cute baby face.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Delvin's gone and so is my reason for watching. He's local and he's waited on me in Starbucks before. He sang at work. I hope he gets a deal anyway.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

laria said:


> Sometimes I wonder if the judges are listening to the same songs I am. I thought that Daft Punk rendition was terrible, but once again she pulled out a Heart song and got herself saved because it's like the only thing that she sounds good singing. Maybe she needs to start a Heart cover band.
> 
> I don't think that the iTunes chart is a very good representation of how popular someone might be. I am sure there are a lot of people who would vote for someone but not buy a song. I would never buy any of these songs on iTunes, but if I ever actually watched it live, I would probably vote.


Last season iTunes was close to 100 percent predictive. This season has been a bit less accurate - mainly surrounding Jake and Kat.

This is going to come down to Christina and Josh. Everyone else is fighting for third.

I lean towards Grimmie as the winner right now.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Delvin's gone and so is my reason for watching. He's local and he's waited on me in Starbucks before. He sang at work. I hope he gets a deal anyway.


Great singer and should have made top 5 in place of Jake imo. Not sure his song choice did him any favors.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

danielhart said:


> Last season iTunes was close to 100 percent predictive. This season has been a bit less accurate - mainly surrounding Jake and Kat.
> 
> This is going to come down to Christina and Josh. Everyone else is fighting for third.
> *
> ...


Ditto. Unlike Sissaundra, Christina can hit the high notes but not oversing a song. Her "regular" sound is so smooth.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I have to admit Josh sounded a lot better this week when I listened with my eyes closed. That being said, I'm not really a fan of his song style or even his voice anyway, but he looks just ridiculous in that hat. If that's his 'signature', that's one more strike against him in my book.

While I like Jake, I was shocked to see him make the final five and be the only one left on Blake's team.

I think my favorite tonight was Kristen. She's grown on me. I don't think she'll win it, though.

And if I NEVER hear "Natural Woman", "I'm Every Woman" or "It's a Man's (Man's Man's) World" (or whatever the title of that song actually is) ever again on one of these competition (popularity contest) shows, it will be too soon. Never liked 'em, never will, no matter who sings 'em.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I think Sisaundra and Delvin are good singers that were the victim of bad song choices.

River Deep, Mauntain High is a classic song but not one that I think many voice viewers have a strong connection with. 

I Believe I Can Fly is just kind of played out.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Maui said:


> I think Sisaundra and Delvin are good singers that were the victim of bad song choices.


When the live shows started, I thought Sisaundra was going to win the show but week after week she chose oldies that not only gave away her age but did zero for her vocal abilities. Bad song choices +1. They lost her the show.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> When the live shows started, I thought Sisaundra was going to win the show but week after week she chose oldies that not only gave away her age but did zero for her vocal abilities. Bad song choices +1. They lost her the show.


She also is at a disadvantage to getting saved by America tweets... Many of her fans are older, and don't tweet...


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Jake should have gone home, Sisaundra should have stayed.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I even like country music, but I just don't think Jake is very good at all. He doesn't have anything unique and to me, he is kind of a mush-mouth. A lot of the times I can't even make out his words and the mic seems to be stuffed in his mouth.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Kat, to me, sounds just like a screeching cat.

Of those who are left, my favorites are Kristen or Josh.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Adam didn't chose great songs for Grimmie... I think she's in trouble unless her fan base hits the phones!


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I'm hoping Kristen and Jake get eliminated tonight.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> I'm hoping Kristen and Jake get eliminated tonight.


Really? I think Kristen is really good.

I think Jake needs to go and then I think Kat's luck will finally end.

I really liked Grimme's first song last night, vocorder and all. Mostly though, I had a tough time staying focused on last night's episode.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

iTunes Top 100 Singles Chart today at 6:45am Pacific:

#4 - Jake "Heaven"
#6 - Josh "All of Me"
#9 - Kristen "Foolish Games"
#13 - Josh "Love Runs Out"
#14 - Jake "Good 'Ol Boys"
#25 - Christina "Hide and Seek"
#30 - Christina "Some Nights"
#36 - Kat "Let It Go"
#51 - Kristen "Gunpowder & Lead
#64 - Kat "Chandelier
#65 - Josh "I Can't Make You Love Me" (From last week)

Here's a nice recap of the evening's performances...

http://tvline.com/2014/05/12/the-vo...foolish-games-josh-kaufman-christina-grimmie/


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I did not even watch Jake's version of Heaven. When I figured out that he was the last artist of the night I just stopped watching at that point.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Maui said:


> I did not even watch Jake's version of Heaven. When I figured out that he was the last artist of the night I just stopped watching at that point.


It wasn't very good, and you didn't miss much...

I am shocked to see it occupy the #4 position on iTunes...

Read the recap that I added to my previous post to see a summary and the author's rating of each performance...


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Jake got the coveted last spot. He has always outperformed his itunes results with phone votes. Given that you get a bonus for being in the top 10, it's clear he will be in the final 3. As will Josh. So that leaves one spot left between Grimmie and Kristen. Kat is toast.

Not sure what Adam was thinking with those song choices. I mean, I get what he v was trying to do but the timing was horrible.

I would hate to see either Kristen or Grimmie go but it looks like one will.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Maui said:


> Really? I think Kristen is really good.
> 
> I think Jake needs to go and then I think Kat's luck will finally end.
> 
> I really liked Grimme's first song last night, vocorder and all. Mostly though, I had a tough time staying focused on last night's episode.


Totally agree on Kristen. Her vocals are spectacular. Truth be told, if she fit the mold appearance wise and sexual preference wise she would be a near lock to win.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I thought Kristen's Foolish Games hurt her: it wasnt that good. And I thought Kat did great with Let It Go. Shows how much I know. But if jake beats Kristina, this show is rigged.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> I thought Kristen's Foolish Games hurt her: it wasnt that good. And I thought Kat did great with Let It Go. Shows how much I know. But if jake beats Kristina, this show is rigged.


Artistically, I think Kristen's rendition was good, and seemed to have emotional connection...

That said, I also think it was a bit of a boring song, and I agree with you that it probably hurt her more than helped her...

Jake's version of "Heaven" was terrible, yet people are voting with their dollars on the song... Last I saw it was #4 on the iTunes chart... If the fans are voting with their dollars, surely they are getting the votes out that cost them nothing...

I am thinking Jake is safe tonight... I don't get it at all... But that seems like the way the momentum is going...

I think Christina has enough young followers on YouTube that if she lands in the bottom 3, she'll likely get the Twitter save...


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Tactical error to have any contestant sing "Let it go". There is no way a gameshow contestant can hold a candle to Adele Dazeem. We thought Kat sounded awful, like an older middle school mom trying to wow the crowd at the PTA talent show.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> There is no way a gameshow contestant can hold a candle to Adele Dazeem. We thought Kat sounded awful, like an older middle school mom trying to wow the crowd at the PTA talent show.


I thought she sounded better than Adele Dazeem did at the Oscars. 

Can't believe Jake made it to the live shows, let alone to the finals.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Well, 2 of the folks that I thought would be there got there ... Josh and Christina. I just didn't think Christina would have to save herself to get there.

I wasn't sure amongst the other 3. I'm not a big fan of Jake's, but I thought he did alright yesterday. Didn't think he would be one of the top 2 though. Kinda sad imo.

I'm a Kat fan, but I felt she ran her course and was likely done.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I am very scared that Jake is going to win this somehow.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

This is by far the weakest finale the Voice has had. I don't know how Jake made it, I think people are just voting Team Blake, for Blake.

Can't wait for next season to start.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Maui said:


> I am very scared that Jake is going to win this somehow.


I would seriously consider giving up on the show if this happened.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

I kept thinking every week that Jake would be gone but he surprised me and performed better than I expected.

I really think people like the growth he has shown every week.

That said, I think it should have been Kat that made it instead.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Jake being in the finals is just more proof that the average american shouldn't be allowed to vote on *anything* until they've demonstrated a modicum of intelligence.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Kristen has the better country voice, but I think a big enough segment of country fans let their homophobia get in the way. That's the only reason I can think of for Jake beating her.


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> Kristen has the better country voice, but I think a big enough segment of country fans let their homophobia get in the way. That's the only reason I can think of for Jake beating her.


I think it's two factors: the automatic Country vote for team Blake, and he's a very likable guy. I personally don't think he's shown _any_ range artistically, and his one attempt at a pop(-ish) tune was pretty weak, but he nails his country roots fairly well. I think both he and Kristen had weak performances earlier in the series and should have been gone before now. I think Kristen got some degree of sympathy vote when her mike failed, which kept her in the competition.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> Kristen has the better country voice, but I think a big enough segment of country fans let their homophobia get in the way. That's the only reason I can think of for Jake beating her.


As mentioned I think it was more of a vote for Team Blake over Team Shakira thing than any homophobia.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I am not a big fan of Jake... If this were "The Nice Genuine Guy", and not "The Voice", I might vote for him... But it's not...

That said, I thought that his first song was pretty good... I thought his version and execution of "Heaven" was not very good at all... Yet not only did Team Jack pull out all the stops on the free voting options... They also voted with their dollars and bought the song!

Shocked me...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

While I thought Jake's first song was pretty good, the 2nd one wasn't. It worked with the Bryan Adams song, but failed with the Richard Marx song.

This is between Christina and Josh imo. It's very close. I could see either winning.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

I'm not really sure. They've been making reference to the final winner being determined by the total of all votes through the season. I think that might give Christina a hard time, because of that week she was in the bottom group. 

I honestly think Jake is going to win, even though he shouldn't.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Christina had one of the best performances I've heard on TV when she covered Elvis. It reminded me of Whitney covering Dolly Parton.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I just checked iTunes and Jake has a crapload of songs I the top 100. If he wins I give up on this show.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> While I thought Jake's first song was pretty good, the 2nd one wasn't. It worked with the Bryan Adams song, but failed with the Richard Marx song.
> 
> This is between Christina and Josh imo. It's very close. I could see either winning.


Josh had a bad night imo. That last Adele song was horribly oversung and not in his wheelhouse. It hasn't cracked the iTunes top 100 even.

Grimmie and Jake are close on iTunes as far as last night's songs go. She is beating him except with Wrecking Ball which is only around number 50 - but she has the highest placement at number 4 with the Elvis joint she did.

Probably gonna come down to ******** with phones versus the power of the internet (she has a HUGE iPhollowing)


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think Josh had a off night, but he is still my favorite.

Christina is a little screechy for my taste.

And I am a huge country fan, but Jake needs more work. FWIW, I didn't think Kristen was that great either. There wasn't a really good country voice this season - not like Danielle Bradbery, who was amazing (I got to see her in concert earlier this year opening for Brad Paisely and she was just as good in person!) I am a big Team Blake fan, but I really hope Usher wins this season!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> Christina had one of the best performances I've heard on TV when she covered Elvis. It reminded me of Whitney covering Dolly Parton.


Her acapella opening was great. The song was very good.

But

The song was just done a few weeks ago by Jena on American idol and I liked that version better.






*I am still hoping Christina wins.*


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

danielhart said:


> Josh had a bad night imo. That last Adele song was horribly oversung and not in his wheelhouse. It hasn't cracked the iTunes top 100 even.


Seems there was a glitch in iTunes that listed only his song under 'Albums' rather than 'Singles'. The reports I read presume this adversely affected his sales.

Could end up being controversial.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> Christina had one of the best performances I've heard on TV when she covered Elvis. It reminded me of Whitney covering Dolly Parton.


Interesting, I actually thought the cover of Elvis seemed a bit off to me. I pretty much thought that even if she had a chance (Which I don't think she does anyways if they're really counting all the votes from the season), then she pretty much lost it last night, because I thought it was a weak night for her.

For that matter, I didn't think any of them really had an exceptional night.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cstelter said:


> Seems there was a glitch in iTunes that listed only his song under 'Albums' rather than 'Singles'. The reports I read presume this adversely affected his sales.
> 
> Could end up being controversial.


I thought I heard there wasn't an iTunes bonus for this week.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

cstelter said:


> Seems there was a glitch in iTunes that listed only his song under 'Albums' rather than 'Singles'. The reports I read presume this adversely affected his sales.
> 
> Could end up being controversial.


I voted at NBC.com 10 votes for Grimmie and it registered 10 for her and 10 for Jake (and I did not screw up on my end).

I sent them an email just in case it's a wider glitch.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yay!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

So, did removing the itunes hurt Christina more than the others? Would it have mattered? We'll never know.

Bummed that Jake beat out Christina. But I can't complain too much for Josh winning.

First non-Adam, non-Blake winner.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I guess my mom and I are truly in the minority. We were both really rooting for Jake. My mom isn't even a country fan and she liked him alot more than Josh and Christina.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> Bummed that Jake beat out Christina. But I can't complain too much for Josh winning.


+1

I was about to write the exact comment...word for word...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Carson did state in explaining the iTunes problem that whatever agency is involved confirmed that removing the iTunes vote did not change the results.

I thought Jake would have finished third and was surprised that Christina did.

I just was not a fan of Josh's music at all - just a matter of my taste in music.

I did love the fact that Jake did a lot of more classic country stuff - I am a big fan of that. (Knowing that "classic" in 2014 means a rather different thing than "classic" did in the '70s and '80s)

If I was going to vote for a winner, I think I would have voted for Christina.


By the way, I ff'd through a lot of the 'lead in' pieces this season and watched just more of the singing, but it really hit me funny when Jake said he had to go back and finish high school! I really didn't realize he was THAT young! Good for him and Christina - I felt they showed well beyond their years.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> *Carson did state in explaining the iTunes problem that whatever agency is involved confirmed that removing the iTunes vote did not change the results.*
> 
> I thought Jake would have finished third and was surprised that Christina did.
> 
> ...


There is no way to know this. If they 100% knew it, then they wouldn't have had to do anything at all. They dropped it because it wasn't fair to Josh (which I agree). But as someone pointed out, Christina was leading, followed by Jake, then followed by Josh. Now, it's understandable that he would be last because of this. But I don't see how they can say the bolded with certainty.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I was rooting for Christina so I was a little disappointed. I skipped most of the show to be honest but i really enjoyed her duet with Ed Sheeran.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Thank goodness somebody other than Jake won. 

I enjoy country music but I just couldn't stand Jake. He talks like a mush mouth and he sings like a mush mouth. There has been WAY more talented country singers than him. I even hated the way he held the mic.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Maui said:


> I was rooting for Christina so I was a little disappointed. I skipped most of the show to be honest but i really enjoyed her duet with Ed Sheeran.


I did, too!

Josh also killed in his duet with Robin Thicke (who's hair is SO much better than it used to be).

Jake was just meh with Alabama (although to be fair, they didn't give him much of the song to sing!).

The only group number I really liked was Josh's group - I don't know that song but it sounded great.

Personally, my favorite person won. But I can see Christina having a future if she is handled well. She is young and "pop", which is a good combo for the radio.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Meh... I think I will just not even bother to watch the finale now.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> I did, too!
> 
> Josh also killed in his duet with Robin Thicke (who's hair is SO much better than it used to be).


I heard Thicke's name and immediately hit my FF button


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Maui said:


> I heard Thicke's name and immediately hit my FF button


It was actually pretty good - I was surprised, too!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

laria said:


> Meh... I think I will just not even bother to watch the finale now.


Since my man Delvin Choice was voted off, I did quit, but Josh was my 2nd choice.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

This was my first time watching the show, and I just really was not that invested in any of the contestants or the coaches, although I did want Christina to win.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I did, too!
> 
> Josh also killed in his duet with Robin Thicke (who's hair is SO much better than it used to be).
> 
> ...


Just looked at iTunes top 100 to see if any of the AI finale songs cracked it (they didn't). Christina has two songs holding strong in the top 10. Both Josh and Jake are dropping.

If I were a producer she would be the one I would want. No knock on Josh - I like him too and was glad he beat Jake.


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

Maui said:


> I was rooting for Christina so I was a little disappointed. I skipped most of the show to be honest but i really enjoyed her duet with Ed Sheeran.


I thought that was one of her best performances. Her voice matched well with his, and she was subdued, rather than the typical vocal runs and theatrics on the Voice. I'm glad that Adam said early on that he was going to sign her. I always assumed that at least the top three were automatically tied by contract to whomever owns the Voice franchise.

I think Jake got second based on the unified country vote. I pretty much expected Josh to win from some time several weeks ago. There always seems to be an anointed one early on.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

SteveInNC said:


> I thought that was one of her best performances. Her voice matched well with his, and she was subdued, rather than the typical vocal runs and theatrics on the Voice. I'm glad that Adam said early on that he was going to sign her. I always assumed that at least the top three were automatically tied by contract to whomever owns the Voice franchise.
> 
> I think Jake got second based on the unified country vote. I pretty much expected Josh to win from some time several weeks ago. There always seems to be an anointed one early on.


This is the first time I watched the Voice the whole way through... Mostly because my daughter has been following Grimmie on YouTube for years...

I am not sure how Grimmie ended up in 3rd place... She's got over 2M YouTube followers, and has a pre-the-voice established following... My daughter has "Team Grimmie" t-shirts from over a year ago, she has a huge social media following... I would have expected her to have a HUGE headstart that anyone else would have to work very hard to make up...

The only thing I can think of is that "Team Grimmie" didn't "get out the vote"... Otherwise, the headstart following should have been overwhelming...

Was it fair to have someone with that huge a following on the voice? Maybe, maybe not...that's not for me to judge... But once they make the decision that it is within the rules, all bets are off... And I am just a little shocked that her pre-established following didn't put her over the top....

Father talking: I wish Grimmie won... Period.

Objective viewer talking: I still liked Grimmie a lot...even without me supporting my daughter's interests... But I am fine with Josh winning... I really don't get how Jake got more votes than Grimmie (given her following AND her performances). I think there were a number of singers that should have had Jake's spot in the final...

Jake does seem like a truly genuine and nice guy though... As I have said earlier in this thread, I'd vote for him in a nice guy competition...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Tess Boyer covers "Crazy" by Patsy Cline...


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> I am not sure how Grimmie ended up in 3rd place... She's got over 2M YouTube followers, and has a pre-the-voice established following... My daughter has "Team Grimmie" t-shirts from over a year ago, she has a huge social media following... I would have expected her to have a HUGE headstart that anyone else would have to work very hard to make up...


2M follows is a number that's really hard to judge how relevant it is. How many of those people are ones that really care enough to pick up a phone and vote in a reality show? Or text, or whatever. I think I'm being generous when I say that it's probably no more than 25% of those. At that point, you're down to 500k. Has the voice ever said how many votes people get? I can't remember them saying, I just remember Idol used to make a big deal of the number of votes, and back in the hey-day of idol, 500k isn't really enough to make a huge difference. Now, I'm sure the Voice isn't getting the number of votes that Idol did back in the early years, but I think you might be seeing where someone that's considered to have a large number of followers on youtube is still just a drop in the bucket when you look at a national tv program.


----------



## Anthjo (Aug 7, 2007)

MikeekiM said:


> Jake does seem like a truly genuine and nice guy though... As I have said earlier in this thread, I'd vote for him in a nice guy competition...


This. 

I love these Idol type reality shows but in what singing contest (and that's always what the judges are saying...that it's a *singing* competition) does Jake beat Christina....or any number of those guys and girls that were eliminated before him?

The problem I have is that country singers are very niche when placed in an "all encompassing" music show....the genre itself is so different, from a stylistic standpoint, that the singers that excel at this music are often (not always, but often) so ingrained in how and what they sing, that they really can't adapt to a more mainstream sound. There are exceptions to this rule (Carrie Underwood, Cassadee Pope) but for the most part, country singers do what they do but can't really perform much else (Scotty McCreery, Dexter Roberts, CJ Harris, etc...)

Count me as one who thought Grimmie would have an enormous following given her Youtube notoriety. Josh was a deserving winner....just not sure how well he fares in the cutthroat, dog eat dog world of commercial music where bigger is better and every aspect of your artistry is parsed over.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Anthjo said:


> The problem I have is that country singers are very niche when placed in an "all encompassing" music show....the genre itself is so different, from a stylistic standpoint, that the singers that excel at this music are often (not always, but often) so ingrained in how and what they sing, that they really can't adapt to a more mainstream sound. There are exceptions to this rule (Carrie Underwood, Cassadee Pope) but for the most part, country singers do what they do but can't really perform much else (Scotty McCreery, Dexter Roberts, CJ Harris, etc...)


I think male country artists have a much harder time with this than female country artists. Songs composed for a male country voice are often very constrained in their melody (rarely more than a couple of notes up or down), whereas female country songs are much more melodic and allow their performers to demonstrate much more of their vocal ability. I think this allows female country artists to more easily adapt to other performing styles, and also allows their songs to crossover more easily to other audiences.

Just looking at the wikipedia article on "Crossover," you see female names listed far more than male names.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Thank goodness somebody other than Jake won.
> 
> I enjoy country music but I just couldn't stand Jake. He talks like a mush mouth and he sings like a mush mouth. There has been WAY more talented country singers than him. I even hated the way he held the mic.


I agree. He wasn't good enough and kind of bored me.


----------

